# What will my 2 Leos produce??



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what my Raptor Leo and my Mack Snow Leo will produce











Mummy  (Ruby)












Daddy  (Mack)







What will their babies be like and what will they produce??


Thanks foryour time


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

half will be normal het for raptor ( eclipse, patternless stripe and tremper )

the other half will be macksnows with the same hets.


but if you then bred a mack back to the raptor you`d get some really lovely morphs out.........

raptor
mack raptor
mack eclipse
tremper - probly have funky jungle patterns
eclipse
normal jungles etc etc


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> half will be normal het for raptor ( eclipse, patternless stripe and tremper )
> 
> the other half will be macksnows with the same hets.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by if you bred a mack backto the raptor...?

isnt that what im doing?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

PogonaVitticeps said:


> What do you mean by if you bred a mack backto the raptor...?
> 
> isnt that what im doing?
> 
> Thanks for your help


She means one of the baby Mack's that you produce.

It will be Mack het Raptor, so breed this/these baby back to the Raptor parent to create the 

Raptors,
Mack Raptors etc


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> She means one of the baby Mack's that you produce.
> 
> It will be Mack het Raptor, so breed this/these baby back to the Raptor parent to create the
> 
> ...


Ohh Thanks very much :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse stripe = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Eclipes.

All offspring will be Poly-HET Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse stripe,
Patternless reverse striped,So these body patterns maybe expressed also.


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

has anyone done this before and has pics they could show me? 

Thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have done something similar
and got a gorgeous mack tremper het raptor. 
has solid black eyes too which is a bit odd.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

sure thats not a super??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

def not a super, not pale enough and mom is definatly a straight raptor.

am aiming for super albinos next season :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> i have done something similar
> and got a gorgeous mack tremper het raptor.
> has solid black eyes too which is a bit odd.
> 
> image


Talbino tinted eye snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse eye.

Tinted eyes are fairly commin in Blizzards and Snows. 
And i'm not refering to the Solid eye found in Super snows.


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i have done something similar
> and got a gorgeous mack tremper het raptor.
> has solid black eyes too which is a bit odd.
> 
> image


 THAT IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL

your so lucky!!!!!!!!!!:flrt:

Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Nah, getting a mack tremper with gorgeous stripyness like this was lucky.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice

:2thumb:



pigglywiggly said:


> Nah, getting a mack tremper with gorgeous stripyness like this was lucky.
> 
> image


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

I am only 12...

Are you taking the piss?

There's too many stipe reverse this and that Lol

Thanks anyway


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats not very polite!! If you don't understand leo morphs you should ask! 

And piggly - if you keep getting that leo out, I will steal it! You know I am the stripey queen ha ha ha!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Thats not very polite!! If you don't understand leo morphs you should ask!


I agree completely. Why would someone take the piss? You asked, answers were given. If you don't understand it fair enough, just ask for an explanation.


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

MrMike said:


> I agree completely. Why would someone take the piss? You asked, answers were given. If you don't understand it fair enough, just ask for an explanation.



I didn't mean it to be rude but I just didn't understand the way he said one thing and he said another


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol at the end of the comment. She was having a laugh get a sense if humour you lot.


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Thats not very polite!! If you don't understand leo morphs you should ask!
> 
> And piggly - if you keep getting that leo out, I will steal it! You know I am the stripey queen ha ha ha!



I have asked SleepDee a few questions and have read the web, its very good but I dont want to ask too many questions because i don't want to annoy anyone with questions after question if you know what i mean but use are all very helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

PogonaVitticeps said:


> I have asked SleepDee a few questions and have read the web, its very good but I dont want to ask too many questions because i don't want to annoy anyone with questions after question if you know what i mean but use are all very helpful.
> 
> Thanks


The forum is here for questions  Fire away!


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

MrMike said:


> The forum is here for questions  Fire away!


Thanks


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> I am only 12...
> 
> Are you taking the piss?
> 
> ...


ha ha i like you your funny.:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats a stipe?











( now i am extracting the yellow stuff )


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

daveplymouth said:


> ha ha i like you your funny.:lol2:


 
:lolsign: Thanks But im not a genetic wizard im 12!!!!!


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help everyone :notworthy::2thumb::no1:


----------

